# Flavour MTL RTA's where are they?



## Clouds4Days (28/6/18)

Good day fellow vapers.

I have been facing a dilemma for a while now and can no longer carry this struggle on my own and need help.

I enjoy my MTL vape during the day and at night bring out the drippers and dual coil RTA. I get great flavour from my entire night arsenal but of late I have been battaling with my MTL as I don't get nearly as close to flavour as I do with all the new dual RTA and single/dual coil drippers.

So I don't know if it's just me that doesn't have the right atty for flavour and coil when using MTL or am I just expecting too much from a restricted airflow point of view.

I hope someone can help and just say ok get this and do this and sorted or yes MTL is muted compared to DL so live with it or move on.

Atties (RTA) i have tried for MTL starting from top being my favourite to my least favourite.

Skyline
Sxk Doggystyle 2k16
Merlin Mini
Berserker 24mm
Hussar Single coil

My preferred wired for MTL is 26G SS.
And I vape 6 to 9mg nic and 20 to 25mg nic salts

My next step is trying out Dvarw MTL but I don't know if I'm just wasting my time.

Thanks
C4D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (28/6/18)

I have the same problem of late. Since my return to vaping and the Zeus RTA I'm finding that even my Cyclones and OL16's suck. Watching with interest

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## jm10 (28/6/18)

I have no advice but you are not alone, i actually benched my mtl arsenal due to this a few days ago,

I used mostly plain kanthal around 8 wrap at about 0.9 ohm and vaped tobacco/red pill/twenty two by haywire and was happy until last week.

Tried SS(which did make a difference), fused/aliens etc but just couldn’t get to my happy place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/6/18)

jm10 said:


> I have no advice but you are not alone, i actually benched my mtl arsenal due to this a few days ago,
> 
> I used mostly plain kanthal around 8 wrap at about 0.9 ohm and vaped tobacco/red pill/twenty two by haywire and was happy until last week.
> 
> ...



I feel a sense of satisfaction with my MTL with the throat hit but that's about it. Flavour is average and I find myself stuck between two places where I have to either fulfill my throat hit craving and loose flavour or get my flavour fix and loose my throat hit.

Maybe it's time I start sub ohming 9mg nic at 45watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I feel a sense of satisfaction with my MTL with the throat hit but that's about it. Flavour is average and I find myself stuck between two places where I have to either fulfill my throat hit craving and loose flavour or get my flavour fix and loose my throat hit.
> 
> Maybe it's time I start sub ohming 9mg nic at 45watts



Doing that with 6mg to good effect, lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Doing that with 6mg to good effect, lol



I've also Vaped at 45w with 6mg it's not too bad. But I get a slight harshness than a throat hit but not at all bad.

I'm waiting eagerly on some of the MTL boffins to hopefully provide a solution.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (28/6/18)

And I thought there was something wrong with me. Following thread.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (28/6/18)

@Andre @Silver


----------



## bjorncoetsee (28/6/18)

The tanks isn't the problem. Juicemakers dont make juices specifically for mtl devices. Exceot nic salts. But those juices is also very dull. Mix your own juice. I started a thread last night eith mtl recipes. The % of flavors is much higher than normal recipes. That way u get great flavor

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (29/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I've also Vaped at 45w with 6mg it's not too bad. But I get a slight harshness than a throat hit but not at all bad.
> 
> I'm waiting eagerly on some of the MTL boffins to hopefully provide a solution.



Hi @Clouds4Days
I have tried many MTL setups. I do both MTL and direct lung
I understand your frustration fully.

What I have found is that the flavour on a MTL setup is different. Let me introduce two concepts here. "Flavour *volume*" and "flavour *accuracy*". I find that on most of the airier direct lung devices I get oodles of flavour volume and good flavour accuracy. On most MTL setups I get _far less _flavour volume (with far less vapour) and the flavour accuracy varies. On the MTL RTAs I've tried, the flavour accuracy is good to ok. Siren2 was good. But some of the others are just ok.

But for me the best MTL vape by quite a margin still is the RM2 on the REO. Flavour volume is decent. But the flavour accuracy is impeccable. It's direct and in your mouth, rich and dense - not "echoey" like I find it on some of the RTAs. I think one of the reasons for me not liking the MTL RTAs as much is that the airflow on some of them is still a touch too loose. I find the flavour improves dramatically when the airflow becomes tight. That's one of the reasons I think the RM2 is so good for me - with its stock tight airhole. Another one of course is that its not really a fair comparison - being a BF dripper - so the action is taking place so close to your mouth.

I would say perhaps give one of the good BF MTL RDAs a try. You've tried some good tanks so maybe try a BF RDA now.

There are other reasons that can contribute to this as well. The coil and the juice. I have found for me I generally like thinner gauge wires which have faster ramp times and lead to a crisper vape. That's just my preference. Lots of treble. I dont like a "boomy" MTL vape. As for the juice, I generally prefer it closer to 50/50 and with high nic - and if fruity, with lots of menthol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (29/6/18)

I have been a MTL vaper forever (almost 5 years now). Quite an airy MTL, but MTL nonetheless. Draw into mouth cavity, then into lungs. Have tried DL, but found that I lost a lot of the flavour. Reasoned to myself that most of one's taste receptors are in and around the mouth area, which is bypassed to a large extent with a DL inhale. I am also convinced that, from a health perspective, MTL with higher nicotine will do the least harm. Free base nicotine for me only. My body and taste buds immediately rejected nic salts nicotine.

Mostly squonking (regulated and unregulated) for me with OL16s and Chalice IVs. Also daily use of some BBs with various atties inside. For the last few years I have been coiling with basic Kanthal Clapton wire (26g core with two 32g wraps). Here and there with 26/27/28g plain round Kanthal. All with 2.5mm IDs, all single coil. My favourite RTA for MTL is the Dvarw MTL. Also good are the Rose V3, GEM and the Skyline. Occasional use of other atties like the Siren 2 and OBS Engine Nano.

Most of my juices are DIY at 40PG/60VG. I have no need to up the flavour percentage for MTL, to the contrary.

That is my story, which is quite the opposite to your experience at this time. Maybe you are correct in that you should stick to what works for you, which is DL vaping. Keep a MTL setup for those stealth times. All the best in your quest.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## johan (29/6/18)

Just my personal observation: (1) 70% VG / 30% PG juices are not meant to give you a flavour burst in MTL RDA's/RTA's. Juices with a composition between 50/50 to maximum 60/40 VG/PG ratio is the best for MTL RDA's/RTA's regarding flavour (as well as throat hit). (2) Simple spaced coils with maximum 2.5mm ID work best for MTL RDA's/RTA's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/18)

Thank you everyone so far for your response @bjorncoetsee , @Silver , @johan and @Andre .

So I think my next step is trying out some 50/50 ratio juice.
I did try this the other day but I think I need to try a different juice without menthol because the 50/50 I tried all I could taste was the menthol in the juice profile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (29/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you everyone so far for your response @bjorncoetsee , @Silver , @johan and @Andre .
> 
> So I think my next step is trying out some 50/50 ratio juice.
> I did try this the other day but I think I need to try a different juice without menthol because the 50/50 I tried all I could taste was the menthol in the juice profile.


Yeah try that If u dont mix yourself buy a bottle of twisp, they vey expensive, but u will get lots of flavor

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Yeah try that If u dont mix yourself buy a bottle of twisp, they vey expensive, but u will get lots of flavor



I retired from mixing as it was costing me more to mix then to buy ready made (commercial) juice, first rule ×5 becomes costly


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/18)

I still kept my scale,vg,pg and nic so will probably experiment with a one shot @bjorncoetsee .


----------



## bjorncoetsee (29/6/18)

Mix the one shots up at double the recommended %

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/6/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Mix the one shots up at double the recommended %



I mixed up Rodeo Hardshots at recommended 13% and the taste if there in the Cyclone. Mixing that at 26% would simply be overkill IMHO

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Waine (17/7/18)

Flavour is not my big thing with vaping. I can barely relate to the "flavour chasers" as most flavors, except for 2 particular juices make me feel ill after a few days. For me, vaping is about enjoying a smooth, effective and economic nicotine delivery system, depending on my mood. Also, it's about having fun, hence the wide variety I have delved into. I try almost everything. 

Personally MTL is for when you want to get a strong, quick nic hit while emulating a cigarette or cigar tight draw. Nic Salts are absorbed quicker into the bloodstream than free base nicotine found in sub ohm E-Liquid. MTL is also excellent for stealth or quiet vaping, especially around other people.

I find that flavour differs according to so many facets. Cotton, coils, atty structure, nicotine levels, PG levels etc. Also your body /chemical biorhythms and substance interaction plays a role. For example the same flavoured juice will differ after a meal or alcohol consumption. Have you ever wondered why a chilli tastes great on one day, but overbearing on another? 

Some days a flavour tastes great, other days the same flavour tastes awful. 

MTL is no exception. 







Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (18/7/18)

Great thread bru watching with interest as I also delved into MTL recently to see what the fuss is about. I'm waiting for my Berseker RDA to try as my RM2s one posts thread stripped  but agree with uncle @Silver best MTL experience in my limited time with it was the RM2 just my 2c

Will be trying out a few others myself

Berseker Mini incoming
Merlin Mini currently quite good
Siren v2
Ammit RDA MTL
Strike RDA 18mm clone (closests to RM2)
OL16
Coppervape Spica
Dvarw MTL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/7/18)

Daniel said:


> Great thread bru watching with interest as I also delved into MTL recently to see what the fuss is about. I'm waiting for my Berseker RDA to try as my RM2s one posts thread stripped  but agree with uncle @Silver best MTL experience in my limited time with it was the RM2 just my 2c
> 
> Will be trying out a few others myself
> 
> ...



Please let us know your thoughts on those MTL options when you get a chance @Daniel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/7/18)

I have been delving into MTL and restricted lung hit more and more since about Feb and must be honest that I am finding it very interesting and flavourful. I am lucky to say that I have not been experiencing most of the things listed above.

I am obviously still experimenting with this and I have the following RTAs assisting me in my journey,
Siren 2
Skyline clones
Hussar clones
Fumytech Rose - new
Vapefly Galaxies - new
Nautilus Mini for e-pipe - new
3CVape Savour rta - this one is way too tight for me and will be joining the classifieds soon. Great rta, but not for my style

On the RDA front
Hellvape Aqueitas - new for the Furyan
Ammit MTL - 1 month
Berserker MTL - 1 month
Ol 16- one month

I will try to give feedback as and where I can regarding what I am using, as well as reasons why I may be getting rid of it. Let the good times roll and many happy clouds to all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (18/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> 3CVape Aquila’s rta - this one is way too tight for me and will be joining the classifieds soon. Great rta, but not for my style



Do you mean the Savour?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (18/7/18)

daniel craig said:


> Do you mean the Savour?



The Aqueitas is the new one by reviewer AmbitiouzVaper , vertical coil RDA methinks .... interesting thought vertical coil for MTL hmmmmm .... 
From recent reviews seems the Drop SOLO is also an option and you can close the airflow right down .....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/7/18)

daniel craig said:


> Do you mean the Savour?


Thanks guys, having a bad day today with names and remembering, you are correct. Thanks for pointing it out, I really appreciate it @daniel craig and @Daniel op updated and corrected


----------



## BATMAN (18/7/18)

Howsit guys

Brilliant thread-very informative feedback as well.

I also had/have the same issue,in which I used to use 28ga nichrome in my berserker mini but I got almost no flavour at all.
I then purchased some VandyVape MTL wire from Vape Center and it has improved drastically-though not a hundred percent on point.

The MTL wire is an extremely thin fused Clapton wire which gives me about 0.7-0.8 with 6 wraps.
Gooi it at 10 watts with a 25MG salt nic and it does the job.


----------



## daniel craig (18/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks guys, having a bad day today with names and remembering, you are correct. Thanks for pointing it out, I really appreciate it @daniel craig and @Daniel op updated and corrected


The Savour has 2 post. With 1 post, the draw is very tight (like a cigarette) and with the other, you get a nice restrictive lung hit. I'm still using mine and I love that draw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (18/7/18)

Guys add to that list the Fumytech Rose mtl RTA. The flavour and flow is amazing!!


----------



## Paul33 (18/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Guys add to that list the Fumytech Rose mtl RTA. The flavour and flow is amazing!!


What build have you got in there?


----------



## daniel craig (18/7/18)

I just got the Ammit MTL RDA. This RDA supports proper MTL and the draw can be made extremely tight. Flavor-wise, it doesn't compete with other single coil RDAs like the Hadaly, Flave, Wasp etc but I didn't expect it to. Overall, I've been using it with all the airflow holes open and it's been pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (18/7/18)

Paul33 said:


> What build have you got in there?


For MTL I would suggest tightly wrapped fused Claptons maybe with a 28g or 29g core and 36/38/40g outter wrap around a 2mm ID. With MTL, if you use 3mm ID coils or wires like 24g etc the performance is bad IMO. When I had my Savour I tested it with various builds and the difference is noticeable. Another key thing to MTL setups is wicking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ruwaid (18/7/18)

Paul33 said:


> What build have you got in there?


Hey @Paul33 sorry bud didn't mention that I tried the Rose RTA today whilst I was at The Vape Guy. It was their setup. Maybe @BumbleBee can confirm what build he has in there?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/7/18)

daniel craig said:


> The Savour has 2 post. With 1 post, the draw is very tight (like a cigarette) and with the other, you get a nice restrictive lung hit. I'm still using mine and I love that draw.


Interesting part about 2 posts, wil have to check the box and see if I can find the other one. This might turn out to be a keeper instead of a traveler! Thanks for the infon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Guys add to that list the Fumytech Rose mtl RTA. The flavour and flow is amazing!!


Rose waiting for wicking and testing, any suggestions regarding build would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ruwaid (18/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Rose waiting for wicking and testing, any suggestions regarding build would be greatly appreciated.


bud you are going to enjoy it fully!! Use it on your Armour Pro. I tried it at The Vape Guy and he had Rodeo inside  another favourite of yours!! Hopefully Bumblebee can help with the build but superfine fused Clapton will do the trick 0.8ohms or so around 18w-20w


----------



## Room Fogger (18/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> bud you are going to enjoy it fully!! Use it on your Armour Pro. I tried it at The Vape Guy and he had Rodeo inside  another favourite of yours!! Hopefully Bumblebee can help with the build but superfine fused Clapton will do the trick 0.8ohms or so around 18w-20w


Is it possible my luck is changing? 3 in one and I love all of them. Going to attempt a wick and build if I can just get my manager to leave for a while!


----------



## Ruwaid (18/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Is it possible my luck is changing? 3 in one and I love all of them. Going to attempt a wick and build if I can just get my manager to leave for a while!


You gona report back with amazement! The Rodeo was dark and intense just how pipe tobacco shud be and at 18mg...I walked out of the store buzzed!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/18)

@Ruwaid and @Room Fogger, the Rose is @Rincewind's baby, I have no idea what he has in there, I don't think it's even a "proper" MTL build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (18/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> @Ruwaid and @Room Fogger, the Rose is @Rincewind's baby, I have no idea what he has in there, I don't think it's even a "proper" MTL build.


aww I see  @BumbleBee what is the mod that @Rincewind had the tank on? That mod was low profile yet awesome!
Sorry to go off topic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (18/7/18)

Hey @Ruwaid & @Room Fogger the build I have in the Rose atm is a 2.5mm ID 24ga Nichrome 7wrap contact coil (I believe) coming out at 0.41Ohms. Running at 20 watts. Might not be a "proper" MTL build  but its working well for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (18/7/18)

Rincewind said:


> Hey @Ruwaid & @Room Fogger the build I have in the Rose atm is a 2.5mm ID 24ga Nichrome 7wrap contact coil (I believe) coming out at 0.41Ohms. Running at 20 watts. Might not be a "proper" MTL build  but its working well for me.


 @Rincewind thanks bud but damn the tank gives you a proper draw and at 20w, tight draw, super flavour, intense throat hit! Winner!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (18/7/18)

Just the way I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (18/7/18)

daniel craig said:


> Do you mean the Savour?


The Savour is the biggest disappointment as far as MTL's go. It looks great, but no man, the draw is so airy and rough. I have tried multiple builds and wicking. It now lies in my draw. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> aww I see  @BumbleBee what is the mod that @Rincewind had the tank on? That mod was low profile yet awesome!
> Sorry to go off topic


That was the HCigar Warworlf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (18/7/18)

Waine said:


> The Savour is the biggest disappointment as far as MTL's go. It looks great, but no man, the draw is so airy and rough. I have tried multiple builds and wicking. It now lies in my draw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


There's 2 posts included. 1 is airy for restrictive lung hits and the other is strictly MTL.


----------



## Daniel (18/7/18)

Waine said:


> The Savour is the biggest disappointment as far as MTL's go. It looks great, but no man, the draw is so airy and rough. I have tried multiple builds and wicking. It now lies in my draw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Dibs


----------



## Room Fogger (18/7/18)

Rincewind said:


> Hey @Ruwaid & @Room Fogger the build I have in the Rose atm is a 2.5mm ID 24ga Nichrome 7wrap contact coil (I believe) coming out at 0.41Ohms. Running at 20 watts. Might not be a "proper" MTL build  but its working well for me.


I like, I’m more of a restricted lung hit than a full MTL , so a slightly lower build is a sweet spot and a good compromise. Thanks for the info, hoping to do a build soon, too tired right now as I had car problems on the way home. Left Bryanston at 16:45 ang got home by tow at 21:00. Going to sleep now.


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/18)

I made this statement yesterday,

_3CVape Savour rta - this one is way too tight for me and will be joining theclassifieds soon. Great rta, but not for my style_

I fully retract it, will teach me a lesson, when in doubt, *RTFM*. There is a extra positive post in there with a bigger airhole, and it rocks! Running it with some DIY Easy as Pie and it is good, goof, good!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (19/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I made this statement yesterday,
> 
> _3CVape Savour rta - this one is way too tight for me and will be joining theclassifieds soon. Great rta, but not for my style_
> 
> I fully retract it, will teach me a lesson, when in doubt, *RTFM*. There is a extra positive post in there with a bigger airhole, and it rocks! Running it with some DIY Easy as Pie and it is good, goof, good!


Awesome to hear bud and hopefully you sorted with the car

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/7/18)

this thread is giving me heart palpitations.

now I want a Rose Mtl Rta but its out of stock at the vape guy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/18)

Paul33 said:


> this thread is giving me heart palpitations.
> 
> now I want a Rose Mtl Rta but its out of stock at the vape guy


He he he, mines waiting at home, would have built last night but with car trouble decided to rather sleep. Wil let you know once I have a verdict!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Anvil (19/7/18)

This thread is killing me. My wife got me a Siren 2 for my birthday. I even went to collect it myself.

...The problem is my birthday is only on Sunday so I'm not allowed to open it until then

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Willielieb (19/7/18)

Im in the market for MTL RDA/RTA And i see alot of names being used here and ive checked them out but cant decide which, any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/18)

Anvil said:


> This thread is killing me. My wife got me a Siren 2 for my birthday. I even went to collect it myself.
> 
> ...The problem is my birthday is only on Sunday so I'm not allowed to open it until then


I feel your pain, but the wait is definately going to be worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/18)

Willielieb said:


> Im in the market for MTL RDA/RTA And i see alot of names being used here and ive checked them out but cant decide which, any suggestions?


Morning @Willielieb , this is a extremely difficult question to answer as there are so many variables. Do you prefer a RTA or a RDA. Different profiles perform better in certain setups, what is your profiles etc, what do you want from the experience. 

As a great all rounder RTA I can definitely punt the Siren 2, it can do a tight MTL or a restricted lung, and the flavour is great. I think it would be a good place to start off on your journey. As an RDA I have been trying the Ammit MTL Rda and it is growing on me, but not enough info to say go for it. From here on it becomes a bit of a questing game, and trial and error unfortunately.

Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (19/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I made this statement yesterday,
> 
> _3CVape Savour rta - this one is way too tight for me and will be joining theclassifieds soon. Great rta, but not for my style_
> 
> I fully retract it, will teach me a lesson, when in doubt, *RTFM*. There is a extra positive post in there with a bigger airhole, and it rocks! Running it with some DIY Easy as Pie and it is good, goof, good!


Yeah the draw is excellent  I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willielieb (19/7/18)

Why no


Room Fogger said:


> Morning @Willielieb , this is a extremely difficult question to answer as there are so many variables. Do you prefer a RTA or a RDA. Different profiles perform better in certain setups, what is your profiles etc, what do you want from the experience.
> 
> As a great all rounder RTA I can definitely punt the Siren 2, it can do a tight MTL or a restricted lung, and the flavour is great. I think it would be a good place to start off on your journey. As an RDA I have been trying the Ammit MTL Rda and it is growing on me, but not enough info to say go for it. From here on it becomes a bit of a questing game, and trial and error unfortunately.
> 
> Many happy clouds to you.


Why not both XD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (19/7/18)

Aaaand just to add to the confusion , see a new Rose is coming

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Willielieb (19/7/18)

Daniel said:


> Aaaand just to add to the confusion , see a new Rose is coming


Wow that's pretty, now I'm torn even more


----------



## Tashy (19/7/18)

Willielieb said:


> Im in the market for MTL RDA/RTA And i see alot of names being used here and ive checked them out but cant decide which, any suggestions?


I'm really enjoying the Savour MTL RTA. It's easy to build and if you wick it correctly she works like a charm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (19/7/18)

Willielieb said:


> Wow that's pretty, now I'm torn even more



If you can find it , the OG Merlin Mini is also a good start , has two reducers one for Reduced Lung Hit and MTL .... 
Been using mine non-stop for work a while now and it's performing well in MTL 

I should have a video up on my channel "TheVapingBru" this weekend with some comparisons....


----------



## Willielieb (19/7/18)

Daniel said:


> If you can find it , the OG Merlin Mini is also a good start , has two reducers one for Reduced Lung Hit and MTL ....
> Been using mine non-stop for work a while now and it's performing well in MTL
> 
> I should have a video up on my channel "TheVapingBru" this weekend with some comparisons....


The vapery sells it for R510, looking into the ammit because I have one of each of the ammit range and heard good things, and the siren 2 but well see how it pans out


----------



## Daniel (19/7/18)

Willielieb said:


> The vapery sells it for R510, looking into the ammit because I have one of each of the ammit range and heard good things, and the siren 2 but well see how it pans out



Hell no don't pay that , the Merlin is an older tank , rather get one of the newer MTL tanks if you must ....


----------



## BumbleBee (19/7/18)

Daniel said:


> Aaaand just to add to the confusion , see a new Rose is coming


This is the Fumytech Rose that @Ruwaid was talking about, I have a feeling that @Room Fogger may be on a different page.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (19/7/18)

Paul33 said:


> this thread is giving me heart palpitations.
> 
> now I want a Rose Mtl Rta but its out of stock at the vape guy


@Paul33 its that good bud. The build, juice and mod it was on was perfection. I was really really amazed at that silky smooth flow...felt like flavour pouring into my mouth LOL. I do still love the Siren due to the precise MTL capabilities AND restricted lung it can do...but if someone can confirm that the Rose also can do restricted lung then


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/18)

@BumbleBee Nope, right there on page 1, can’t wait to build this little bugger to see where it leads.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine (19/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I made this statement yesterday,
> 
> _3CVape Savour rta - this one is way too tight for me and will be joining theclassifieds soon. Great rta, but not for my style_
> 
> I fully retract it, will teach me a lesson, when in doubt, *RTFM*. There is a extra positive post in there with a bigger airhole, and it rocks! Running it with some DIY Easy as Pie and it is good, goof, good!


Thanks for the tip. I have no joy with my Savor with all sorts of configurations. Almost pulled a Jai Haze on it. I will try the bigger hole tomorrow, albeit I'm after the tight draw. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/18)

Waine said:


> Thanks for the tip. I have no joy with my Savor with all sorts of configurations. Almost pulled a Jai Haze on it. I will try the bigger hole tomorrow, albeit I'm after the tight draw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I am really more of a restricted lung hit junkey than a proper MTL seeker, but I rather regulate with the airflow control than a super restrictive airhole that I battle to draw. Hope it will have an impact on your experience! Now for the endless coil configuration and placement options to get to the perfect sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willielieb (19/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I am really more of a restricted lung hit junkey than a proper MTL seeker, but I rather regulate with the airflow control than a super restrictive airhole that I battle to draw. Hope it will have an impact on your experience! Now for the endless coil configuration and placement options to get to the perfect sweet spot.


Keep us updated! Very curious to know how it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/7/18)

Willielieb said:


> Keep us updated! Very curious to know how it is


Will do.


----------



## BumbleBee (20/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @BumbleBee Nope, right there on page 1, can’t wait to build this little bugger to see where it leads.
> View attachment 139335


That’s the one! You need to coil that sucker, soon


----------



## Rafique (20/7/18)

So far good MTLS for me were, Merlin mini ,Siren V2, Berserker very restrictive, chthulhu MTL.

Best for me is the Siren 22mm, I feel the vape is better than the 24mm version for some reason

Besides tobacco and mint what other 6mg nic juices are nice in MTL setups ?


----------



## Room Fogger (20/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> That’s the one! You need to coil that sucker, soon


 It’s Friday, the weekend is here,  some major pit stops and coiling going to take plac! This one will definately de one of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (20/7/18)

Rafique said:


> So far good MTLS for me were, Merlin mini ,Siren V2, Berserker very restrictive, chthulhu MTL.
> 
> Best for me is the Siren 22mm, I feel the vape is better than the 24mm version for some reason
> 
> Besides tobacco and mint what other 6mg nic juices are nice in MTL setups ?


Fruity juices bud @Rafique

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (23/7/18)

So I opened up my Siren 2 (24mm) yesterday and did a quick disassembly and a few turns in the ultrasonic to get it ready to roll. Then between going out for a long ride and lunch/dinner plans I didn't really get the time to give it the pit stop it deserves. Having a quick look this morning (I plan on doing a proper pit-stop tonight) I saw that the supplied coils are straight up round wire.

So my question to you guys/girls is one that I never really considered before: What would be the general consensus on the best coils to use in this tank? It is my first mtl rta and I haven't really thought about it. Since ni80 claptons became a thing that's pretty much all I use. Should I carry on or is round wire or anything else better in this tank?


----------



## Room Fogger (23/7/18)

Anvil said:


> So I opened up my Siren 2 (24mm) yesterday and did a quick disassembly and a few turns in the ultrasonic to get it ready to roll. Then between going out for a long ride and lunch/dinner plans I didn't really get the time to give it the pit stop it deserves. Having a quick look this morning (I plan on doing a proper pit-stop tonight) I saw that the supplied coils are straight up round wire.
> 
> So my question to you guys/girls is one that I never really considered before: What would be the general consensus on the best coils to use in this tank? It is my first mtl rta and I haven't really thought about it. Since ni80 claptons became a thing that's pretty much all I use. Should I carry on or is round wire or anything else better in this tank?


I have replaced the coil with a superfine Clapton in the one, and plan to play around with s/steel 26 or 28 gauge wire to see how it affects the flavour and performance. Also want to play with “solid” vs spaced to see impant.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (23/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I have replaced the coil with a superfine Clapton in the one, and plan to play around with s/steel 26 or 28 gauge wire to see how it affects the flavour and performance. Also want to play with “solid” vs spaced to see impant.


Thanks for this, I didn't even consider SS to be honest. I think I still have a spool of fine SS clapton that I might try. If it ohms out too low I will stick to finer ni80 claptons and work from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (23/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I am really more of a restricted lung hit junkey than a proper MTL seeker, but I rather regulate with the airflow control than a super restrictive airhole that I battle to draw. Hope it will have an impact on your experience! Now for the endless coil configuration and placement options to get to the perfect sweet spot.


OK, so taking your advice @Roomfogger - - I swopped out the small airflow hole with the bigger one. Same build, Ka, 8 wraps, 3ID 26Ga, not spaced, and it's much better. I only have half a hole open on the AFC and it's just about right for a tightish MTL draw.

I will say the Savour MTL is not a great, and not a true MTL. It's more of a restricted DL. But if that's what you like... then go for it!






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/7/18)

Waine said:


> OK, so taking your advice @Roomfogger - - I swopped out the small airflow hole with the bigger one. Same build, Ka, 8 wraps, 3ID 26Ga, not spaced, and it's much better. I only have half a hole open on the AFC and it's just about right for a tightish MTL draw.
> 
> I will say the Savour MTL is not a great, and not a true MTL. It's more of a restricted DL. But if that's what you like... then go for it!
> 
> ...


I agree, I was surprised by the airyness of the second option, the first I find way too restrictive.But in the same breath it is virtually perfect for what I am aiming for. Glad you could make it work, although not perfectly for you.


----------



## Ruwaid (23/7/18)

I second what @Room Fogger have also been using superfine fused Clapton by vandy vape and flavour for me is excellent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/7/18)

Anvil said:


> So I opened up my Siren 2 (24mm) yesterday and did a quick disassembly and a few turns in the ultrasonic to get it ready to roll. Then between going out for a long ride and lunch/dinner plans I didn't really get the time to give it the pit stop it deserves. Having a quick look this morning (I plan on doing a proper pit-stop tonight) I saw that the supplied coils are straight up round wire.
> 
> So my question to you guys/girls is one that I never really considered before: What would be the general consensus on the best coils to use in this tank? It is my first mtl rta and I haven't really thought about it. Since ni80 claptons became a thing that's pretty much all I use. Should I carry on or is round wire or anything else better in this tank?



Very good question @Anvil 

You need to try both and see how they go for you

For me, i have found in general that with the lower power setups, plain round wire, especially thinner gauge (like 28g) tends to make a crisper sharper type of vape. I like that quite a lot for certain menthol juices.

Claptons and other exotics ive tried (not many) tend to deliver a more rounded vape. Softer on some notes and in some respects a richer, denser, "less sharp" vape. This seems to work better for me on the desserts and non fruity menthols. But i do use the vandyvape superfine mtl clapton wire in my skyline and BB for fruity menthols. It works nicely in those devices.

no right amswer though, you need to try it.

If memory serves me correctly, its a 26g spaced normal round wire coil in the Siren 2 package. Give it a try, i recall it worked well

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

